#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-19
<varadero> Slm
<ysfm> Selamlar iyi geceler...
<varadero> sanada
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-20
<Kartagis> selam gizemb
<gizemb> selam Kartagis ..
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-23
<zfe_> dostlar
<zfe_> yardim verebilir misin?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-24
<Azad> merhaba, openbsd hakkinda bilgi alabilecegim kimse varmi ?
<Kartagis> #openbsd var
<Azad> turkçe yok
<Fatih_M> Hello Kartagis how's it going?
<Fatih_M> :)
<Fatih_M> ingilizce hazırlık sınıfım belli oldu
<Fatih_M> 5 kur var ben 2. deyim :)
<Kartagis> going good man
<Kartagis> what's up with you?
<Fatih_M> abi bildiğimiz kalıplardan devam etseydik :D
<Fatih_M> bu nedemek yahu :D
<Fatih_M> senin nasıl gidiyor tarzı bir şey mi?
<Fatih_M> not bad...
<Kartagis> evet
<gsezen> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-25
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, ping
<Kartagis> pong
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, iş yerinde benzer uygulamalar yaptığını düşündüğüm bir sorunsalım var
<Fatih_M> 11 tane Air 4450 AP ve 1 tane Rt 206 modem mevcut
<Fatih_M> peer to peer ağ.
<Kartagis> heh, ben netadmin değilim ki
<Fatih_M> heheh e:))
<Fatih_M> ne adminsin ağabey :D
<Kartagis> webdeyim şu anda ben
<Fatih_M> neyse sağ olasın :)
<Kartagis> Fatih_M: problem neydi sahi, sormayı unuttum
<Fatih_M> ya
<Fatih_M> airties'ın hizmet programı var
<Fatih_M> AP'lerin IP'sini otomatik olarak o bulabiliyor. Ancak ben Ubuntu kullanıyorum. Ve 11 tane AP'nin hangi IP'yi aldığını nasıl öğreneceğim bilmiyorum.
<Fatih_M> 20 küsürde client vardır...
<Fatih_M> toplamda 30-35 tane ağ elemanı var
<Kartagis> nmap
<Kartagis> tr.archive.ubuntu.com kullanılamıyor
<Kartagis> us mi yapayım?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-18
<Klavier> selam
<Kartagis> selam Klavier
<Ersin> mrb
<Kartagis> selam Ersin
<Ersin> kartagis nasilsin hocam
<Kartagis> iyiyim Ersin, sen?
<Ersin> benmi motor kazasi yaptim dolktorlara  gore 3  senenin ardindann 5 6 ay sonra ilk adimmlarimi atiicamm
<Ersin> s.e.nce ben iyimiyim hocam
<Kartagis> motor kazası yaptığını söylemiştin
<Kartagis> benimki sadece standart bir soruydu?
<Ersin> p ardon hocam
<neco386> merhaba
<neco386> kimse yokmu
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-21
<Gamblerz> mrb arkadaþlar
<Kartagis> selam Gamblerz
<Gamblerz> w.a.s
<Gamblerz> kanalla alakasýz ama bilgisi olan bir arkadaþ yardýmcý olabilir belki ms server 2003 ve 2008 hakkýnda destek veren kanal var mýdýr veyahut bu kanalda anlayan arkadaþ var mýdýr
<Kartagis> ##windows
<Gamblerz> türkçe desteði olaný var mý
<OzgurAdam> S.a
<OzgurAdam> Iyi aksamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-23
<varadero> slm
<erhanr> selam
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-16
<Kartagis> Duman - Seni Kendime Sakladim
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-17
<thiras> Kartagis, ogny orda misiniz?
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> :D
<ogny> he
<ogny> buradayim
<thiras> ogny, httpd
<thiras> sisiyor surekli
<thiras> 100% cpu yaptirmis
<thiras> ama trafik yok
<thiras> yani bu trafige bu cpu imkansiz
<thiras> sence ne olabilir?
<ogny> slm
<ogny> trafik yok
<ogny> apachetop'la bak
<thiras> oh acil is hemen donunce bakiyorum
<magdur> Şimdi windows7 ye geçtim ubuntu da yaptığım işlemlerin aynısını yapıyorum 2.5 gb ram harcıyor ve takılmalar da cabası
<magdur> ancak işte ubuntu da da pil bu kadar uzun gitmiyor
<turgay> magdur:  çözüm üretilebilmesi için hata bildirimi yapmışmıydın ?
<magdur> hata olduğunda hata raporu gönder diyorum ama birebir şarj süresi için nasıl hata bildirimi yapılır onu bilmiyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-18
<ogny> Kartagis: slmlar hoca
<Kartagis> selam bebişim
<Kartagis> Mabel Matiz - Kul Hece
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca sen dun
<ogny> istanbulhs'de miydin?
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> neden?
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> nerden bildin orda oldugumu
<ogny> onu anlamadim
<Kartagis> [19:08:48] ogny [~orkun@sekai.istanbulhs.org] has joined #ubuntu-tr
<ogny> adfafdsafsa
<ogny> ne adamsin ya
<ogny> ben de ordasin da
<ogny> seni bulucam diye
<Kartagis> ne adamım :)
<ogny> kastim insanlara baktim
<ogny> D:
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> ne vardı dün?
<ogny> postgresql
<ogny> 2.oturum
<ogny> baya iyi ya
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> gelseymişim iyi olurmuş
<ogny> aynen ya
<ogny> tum seminerin vidyosunu cekiyorlar
<ogny> adamin masaustunun vidyosu daha dogrusu
<ogny> sesli de
<ogny> onlari yayinlarlar
<ogny> ama oyle insna
<ogny> salliyor genelde
<ogny> sahsen ben pek
<ogny> izleyemiyorum oyle vidyolari
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> pg atölyesi daha sonra da varmış
<ogny> 2 oturum daha olacak abi
<ogny> normalde 1 tane kaldiydi da
<ogny> dunku bitmedi
<ogny> kalan kisim icin 1 oturum daha istedik
<ogny> helal olsun erkin hoca
<ogny> tmam dedi
<Kartagis> aynen bunu mu dedi?
<Kartagis> tmam
<Kartagis> :D
<ogny> yok
<ogny> siz dedi
<ogny> size uyarsa
<ogny> tamam ayarlariz dedi
<ogny> aynen dememistir
<ogny> kayitlari dinle
<ogny> desifrre et
<ogny> bul
<ogny> ;d
<Kartagis> aman bir espri yapayım dedim
<ogny> fgdfgsa
<Kartagis> dernek toplantısı sahiden sabah 5'te mi?
<Kartagis> 05:00 yazmışlar
<genc> slm
<Kartagis> selam genc
<genc> as
<genc> kanalın hali neyahu kimse yok
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-19
<Kartagis> ogny: kameramda bir sıkıntı vardı, hallettim de seninle deneyebilir miyiz bi?
<ogny> slm
<ogny> daha sonra denesek
<ogny> su an kameram yok
<ogny> Kartagis: benim bi kamera bulmam gerekmeyecekse
<ogny> deneyelim
<Kartagis> sen beni gorebiliyorsan yeter sanirim
<Kartagis> muzaffertolgaozses
<ogny> nereden
<Kartagis> skype
<ogny> o yok abi bende
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> sağol gene de
<ogny> eyv.
<turgay> selam
<mrmcan> sana da selam
<heartsmagic> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-20
<aykut> merhaba uyuntu kullanıcıları
<Kartagis> selam abkut
<DewiL_> merhabalar arkadaşlar, ekran kartı kurulumu ile ilgili sorunum var yardıcı olabilir misiniz
<DewiL_> * yardımcı
<DewiL_> merhabalar arkadaşlar, ekran kartı kurulumu ile ilgili sorunum var yardıcı olabilir misiniz
<ErSoft> model ?
<DewiL_> radeon hd 6400
<DewiL_> ErSoft
<ErSoft> hybrid mi?
<ErSoft> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6
<ErSoft> sudo apt-get install dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases
<ErSoft> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic xserver-xorg-core libgcc1
<DewiL_> hrbrid ne demek bilmiyorum ( acemi sayılırım ) bu komutlar ile yaptım. en son low graphics hatası alıyorum
<ErSoft> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450 bu link teki Cod ları teminal den yazarak yükleyebilirsin
<DewiL_> bu linki tamamen uyguladım. en son low graphics hatası alıyorum. ordan 2. seçeneği seçerek açıyorum pcyi sonrasında unity
<DewiL_> çökmüş oluyor
<ErSoft> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<DewiL_> o linki de uyguladım. ( 7-8 farklı linki uyguladım. her uygulanıştan sonra format dışında düzelmiyor ) en son reboot atılıyor low graphics hatası. sonra terminal açıyorum fglrxinfo yazıyorum unable .... .. hatası veriyor
<ErSoft> Notebook ta sen hybrid ekran kartı kullanıyorsun şarj takılı iken ati chipseti devreye giriyor pideyken intel
<DewiL_> evet doğru. 2 ekran kartım var.
<DewiL_> intel 4000
<DewiL_> ubuntuda hiç devreye girmiyor ati
<ErSoft> malesef ama 2. göndermiş olduğum link i incelerseniz öncelikle yüklü dsürücüleri önceden kaldırmanızı tavsiye ediyor bit de ubuntu depolarını güncellemeniz
<DewiL_> hep öyle yaptım ama bakalım başka seçenek arıyorum,
<DewiL_> teşekkür edeirm.
<DewiL_> merhabalar arkadaşlar,
<DewiL_> Sabah ekran kartı sorunum için gelmiştim. ErSoft arkadaşımız bana link verdi. ama
<DewiL_> O linki yaptıktan sonra yine low graphics hatası aldım
<DewiL_>   Yine aynı hata ve unity çöktü. Firefox bile açılmıyor ( ctrl alt t den) Firefox açmaya kalkınca Kod: [Seç]  (Process:1794): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size ==0' failed    Unity geri getirme kodları bir sürü hata veriyor
<DewiL_> format attım
<DewiL_> Bana ekran kartımın kurulumunda yardımcı olabilir misiniz
<DewiL_> Bilgisayaramın özellikleri
<DewiL_> i5 işlemci
<DewiL_> 4 gb ram
<DewiL_> 2 tane ekran kartı. birincisi intel hd 4000, diğeri amd radeon hd 6400m serisi
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-21
<lkr> who is lkr
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-22
<etsw> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-18
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler arkadaşlar kolay gelsin :)
<oguoa> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-20
<Kartagis> selam ferahser ve turgay
<ferahser> a.s
<turgay> selam Kartagis
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-21
<john1> gerekli işlem nedir
<muhammet> selamün aleyküm hayırlı pazarlar
<john1> zsh mi bash hangisini tercih ediyor sunuz ?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-15
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-16
<hakan_> selamun aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-18
<fsociety00[dat]> merhaba arkadaşlar !
<fsociety00[dat]> ekran parlaklığını değiştirdiğimde sistem kitleniyor; bu konuda yardımcı olabilecek birileri var mı aranızda?
<fsociety00[dat]> grub.cfg dosyasına acpi_osi=Linux ve acpi_backlight=vendor gibi seçenekler eklemem durumu değiştirmiyor.
<fsociety00[dat]> bunları yapmazsam /sys/class/backlight altında iki seçenek görünüyor
<fsociety00[dat]> o zaman kilitlenmesi normal gibi ama daha önce bu sorunu yaşadığımda sadece acpi_backlight=vendor ile seçenek teke iniyordu karışıklık ortadan kalkıyordu sorun da çözülüyordu
<fsociety00[dat]> :(
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-19
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
<Kartagis> merhaba
<hakan> merhaba
<hakan> bu initramfs hatasını düzeltmek zor mu
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-20
<fnoyanisi> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-20
<aykut> selam gençler
<aykut> ubuntu mini.iso dan kurulum yaptım
<aykut> root password u belirledim
<aykut> hatta weak olsun mu dedi yes dedim
<aykut> şimdi fresh install edilmiş ubuntu
<aykut> root passwordumu kabul etmiyor
<aykut> eminim
<aykut> çünkü ardından kullanıcı oluşturdum ona da aynı şifreyi verdim
<aykut> o giriyor
<aykut> niye daha yeni kurulmuş bir ubuntuyu rescue mod ile açıp password değiştirmem gerektiğini açıklayabilir misiniz
<aykut> :(
<thiras> aykut, klavye
<thiras> olabilir
<thiras> locale yani
<caesarcipher> +
<aykut> nasıl klavye olabilir
<aykut> sifre duz rakamdan olusuyo
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-21
<varadero> Selam
<caesarcipher> selam
<caesarcipher> #ubuntu-tr-sohbet kanalının yöneticisi operatörü vs. zımbırtısı burda mı?
<caesarcipher> harika
<caesarcipher> kanala bir velet girip küfür edip çıkıyor ve eminim ne log alınıyor ne banlanıyor
<caesarcipher> wp
<caesarcipher> arada bi bakın kanala lazım olur
<thiras> caesarcipher, oyle bir sey olunca
<thiras> mention at
<thiras> surekli bakamam buraya
<caesarcipher> kullanıcı @chaosvpn ve @cahos
<caesarcipher> 2 nickname kullandı
<caesarcipher> neyse kafana göre takıl
<varadero> Selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-25
<tugay_> merhaba
<tugay_> başlangıç scripti oluşturmak istiyorum ama başaramıyorum
<tugay_> bunu nasıl yapabilirim
<thiras> tugay_, google
<thiras> version ne?
<tugay_> versiyon 16.04.1
<tugay_> k.bakmayın geç cevap verdim
<thiras> tugay_, sorun degil
<thiras> systemd scripti yazman gerekiyor
<tugay_> çalıştırmak istediğim script bu xkbcomp ~/Şablonlar/myxkbmap $DISPLAY
<tugay_> şimdi bu durumda ne yapmalıyım ?
<thiras> ha servis degil sadece tek bir script mi calistirilacak?
<tugay_> evet
<thiras> user'a girdikten sonra calissa olur mu?
<tugay_> olur
<tugay_> fakat user'a girmeden çalışırsa daha iyi olur tabi
<thiras> https://www.google.com.tr/search?q=nasil+systemd+scripti+yazilir&oq=nasil+systemd+scripti+yazilir&aqs=chrome..69i57.5103j0j7&client=ubuntu&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=systemd+script&tbs=lr:lang_1tr&lr=lang_tr
<f0und> Title: nasil systemd scripti yazilir - Google'da Ara (at www.google.com.tr)
<thiras> user'a girmeden once bu yol ile olur
<thiras> systemd scripti yazmak lazim
<thiras> userda calistirmak icin ise
<thiras> ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bash_login, and ~/.profile
<thiras> sirasiyla bunlari okuyor
<thiras> icine yazarsan calistiracaktir
<tugay_> denedim bunu
<tugay_> çalışmıyor değil
<tugay_> ama şöyle bir sorun var
<tugay_> sisteme giriyorum bu scriptin çalışması için terminalı açmak gerek
<tugay_> ve her açışımda script çalışıyor
<tugay_> systemd ile boot sırasında çalıştırıyorken
<tugay_> eğer xorgdan sonra çalıştırıyorsa deneyeyim
<tugay_> çünkü uygulama xorg ile bağlantılı
<thiras> tugay_, xorg configinden degistirebilirsin
<thiras> eger xorg sorunuysa
<thiras> script calistirmana gerek kalmaz
<tugay_> .xorg configi nerde ki ?
<thiras>  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<tugay_> teşekkür ederim
<tugay_> eğer tekrar bir problem yaşarsam geri dönerim görüşmek üzere
#ubuntu-tr 2017-09-21
<realbyx> İyi akşamlar kolay gelsin.
<realbyx> bu sorunumu çözemedim yardımcı olabilecek varmı  ?
<realbyx> https://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=56668.0
<f0und> Title: Ubuntu 17.04 Sahipli sürücü sonrası login şifresini kabul etmiyor. (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
#ubuntu-tr 2017-09-24
<realbyx> S.a iyi geceler
<realbyx> https://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=57447.new#new bu konu hakkında çözüm arıyorum. Vakti olup'ta bakabilecek birileri varsa çok sevinirim.
<f0und> Title: unable to open '/dev/sda' sorunu (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
#ubuntu-tr 2018-09-17
<orhanenginokay> Günaydınlar
#ubuntu-tr 2018-09-20
<orhanenginokay> selam, çevrim içi lan var mı
<orhanenginokay> olan*
#ubuntu-tr 2018-09-21
<mhb> selamler
<pyex> hello
#ubuntu-tr 2018-09-23
<pyex> selam
<pyex> yaw ben anlamiyorum ubuntu gibi systemd olan bi yapiyi nassi kullaniyosunuz
<pyex> eziktim ubuntuya kapildim zamaninda yoldan dondum adam gibi sysv ye gectim
<pyex> :D
<orhanenginokay> ubuntu candır
<orhanenginokay> ubuntu yuda geçtim linux candır
<pyex> ubuntunun neresi candir kardesim?
<orhanenginokay> neresi değildir
<pyex> sana unityi ve sysdemd yi dayatan bi yapidan ne bekliyorsun?
<pyex> sonucta sen ubuntuyu degil debiani seviyorsun
<orhanenginokay> debian iyidir , hoş her linux dağıtımını kullandım neredeyse
<pyex> hangilerini beğendin peki?
<pyex> ubuntunun yan versionlari haric
<orhanenginokay> opensuse iyiydi
<orhanenginokay> senin önerin nedir
<pyex> opensuse de altyapi saglam sana parali birseyler veriyormus gibi geliyor hemde alman merkezli bide bagimsiz bi altyapi lakin, esneklik yok bana göre
<pyex> oyle bi yapi olmaliki, ozgurlugun onune gecmemeli, yani parali sirketler kendi cikarlari üzerine birseyler eklememeli
<orhanenginokay> örnek olarak?
<pyex> tam bi freedom olmali, tersi linuxun mantiginada ters zaten
<pyex> boyle bir mantik hatasi uzerine sadece ozel firmalarin yapiyi degistirecegi surumler cikiyor
<pyex> buna benzer bir yapi bildigin windows
<pyex> devuan dememe gerek varmi?
<orhanenginokay> hiç kullanmadım
<pyex> sana bi kac distro yazacam
<pyex> devuan-slackware-antix-pclinuxos-mxlinux
<pyex> ve gentoo
<orhanenginokay> ubuntu ile farkları sysv mi
<pyex> kararlı olmaları
<orhanenginokay> şuanki sürümde pek kararsızlık görmedim ama
<pyex> init yapi herseyi kontrol ediyor
<pyex> artik bi distro ararken bile "without sysdemd" secenegi var tüm distro searching sitelerinde
<orhanenginokay> yani ubuntuyu bırakırsam open suse kullanırım başka kullanmam diye düşünüyorum
<pyex> yok canım okadar da degil
<pyex> oyle distro lar varki
<pyex> aklin hayalin durur.
<pyex> ubuntuda gecen zamanlarina acirsin.
<orhanenginokay> mesela
<pyex> madem linux kullaniyorsun, mantik yürütüyorsun ozaman systemd yi elersin
<orhanenginokay> linuxta yeniyim diyelim, biliyordum kullanmışlığım vardı ama
<orhanenginokay> 2 haftadır linuxtayım
<orhanenginokay> öylede kalıcam
<pyex> 2 hafta sonra ne olacak?
<orhanenginokay> 2 hafta sonra birşey olmayacak, 2 hafta önce windows kullanıyordum artık windows kullanmıyacağım
<pyex> windows 10 mu kullaniyordun?
<orhanenginokay> windows 99den beri evet
<pyex> kac yasındasın tahminlerim olacak
<orhanenginokay> 98*
<orhanenginokay> 29
<pyex> windowsu kullanmanın bi kac sebebi var
<orhanenginokay> alışkanlık
<pyex> evet, sendede var
<pyex> oyun amacli kullandın dogrumuyum?
<orhanenginokay> oyun web tasarımı grafik tasarımı
<pyex> windows baska ne amacla kullanilabilir ki?
<pyex> hersey kapali kapilar ardinda
<pyex> tikla acilsin
<orhanenginokay> doğru
<pyex> oyuna gireyim yeter
<pyex> bi playstationdan farki varmi
<pyex> online oyunlar diye kaptirdim bende zamanında mmorpg diye
<orhanenginokay> psden farkı var yüksek grafik :D
<pyex> zaten tum donanim windowstaki oyunlar yuzunden bu kadra pahali
<pyex> nvidia su oyunu cok sahane acacak diye
<orhanenginokay> dolar 6 olmasa okadarda pahalı sayılmaz
<pyex> yok efendim nvidia gtx 1080 alayim 2 tane 10bin vereyim
<pyex> sistem sahane olsun bokuma toz konmasin
<orhanenginokay> çoklu ekran yoksa 2 tane 1080 gereksiz
<pyex> oyunlarda en iyi olayim
<orhanenginokay> internet yetmezse online oyun gg
<pyex> windows 10 yaptigin her hamleyi kayit altina alip seni fisliyor arkadasim
<orhanenginokay> biliyorum
<pyex> linuxta olman cok mantikli bi secenek
<orhanenginokay> ^^
<pyex> systemd ninde ayni seyi yaptigi soz ediliyor
<pyex> cunku sana kaynagi gostermiyor
<pyex> acik kaynak degil
<pyex> linux acik kaynakli olmak zorunda
<orhanenginokay> peki özelleştirilmesi yüksek önereceğin ne var
<pyex> terminale alistin mi?
<pyex> suan indirip deneyecek misin?
<orhanenginokay> terminal az çok kullanıyordum
<orhanenginokay> pek sorun yaşamıyorum
<orhanenginokay> msdos gibi ztn
<pyex> devuan da herseyi istedigin gibi ozellestirebilirsin
<orhanenginokay> driver sorunu yaşatmaz değil mi
<pyex> 4gb iso diyorum hersey dahil.
<orhanenginokay> tüm internetim bitecem ha :d
<orhanenginokay> bakacağım videoda görünüşü pek sevmemiştim ama bakalım
<orhanenginokay> gnome u entegre edebiliyor muyum
<pyex> onu degistirmek cok basit
<pyex> menu listesi windows gibi
<pyex> panel olurya
<orhanenginokay> synaptic yöneticisi var mı
<pyex> var
<pyex> bende synaptic seviyorum
<pyex> paketler deb uzantili
<orhanenginokay> o varsa herşey tamam
<pyex> debiandan direk indirebiliyosun
<orhanenginokay> evet gördüm
<orhanenginokay> apt ve deb
<pyex> kesinlikle
<orhanenginokay> torrent başlattım
<orhanenginokay> insin bakalım
<pyex> devuan, debianın fork versiyonudur
<pyex> baktilar debiana sicmaya basliyolar
<orhanenginokay> 21 gb dio ama
<pyex> dur link vercem
<pyex> o deil
<orhanenginokay> dedim layn 21 gb işletim sistemimi olur
<pyex> 64 bit deilmi?
<pyex> https://files.devuan.org/devuan_ascii/desktop-live/devuan_ascii_2.0.0_amd64_desktop-live.iso
<orhanenginokay> tam attın buldum linki bende
<pyex> https://files.devuan.org/
<orhanenginokay> neden 21 gb torrent koymuşlar ki
<pyex> ascii olacak version
<orhanenginokay> biliyorum stable versiyon
<orhanenginokay> virtualde bir denicem
<orhanenginokay> ısınırsam format atar kurarım
<orhanenginokay> uploadları yavaş
<orhanenginokay> umarım depoları hızlıdır
<pyex> 1.2MB/s yede iniyor bende
<pyex> zaten debian dan cekiyor
<orhanenginokay> 4.2 ye çıkmış şuan
<pyex> debian.org
<orhanenginokay> 11 görsem iyiydi
<pyex> benim baglanti 1 mbit
<orhanenginokay> 1mbit 1.2 mbit saniyede vermez
<orhanenginokay> 10mbit veriri onu :d
<pyex> 0 demeyi unuttum
<orhanenginokay> ahahhaha
<pyex> sınırsız
<pyex> :D
<orhanenginokay> bedede 100 var ama uploadlarımız leş işte
<pyex> upload 1 mbit
<orhanenginokay> 20 / 20 simetriye razıyım sınırsınz
<orhanenginokay> 4mbit
<pyex> ne mezunusun?
<orhanenginokay> turizm
<pyex> hangi okul?
<orhanenginokay> atılım üni
<orhanenginokay> ankara
<pyex> 4 yillik mi
<orhanenginokay> evet
<pyex> dostum bende sozeldim
<orhanenginokay> yüksek bitirdim bide
<orhanenginokay> turizmden
<orhanenginokay> ben mf ciydim
<pyex> senin gibi iktisat bolumu vardi
<orhanenginokay> matematiği bıraktım turizme geçtim
<pyex> tekrardan sinavlara girecem
<orhanenginokay> şuan bana dediğin sistemimi kullanıyorsun
<pyex> hayır baska bir sistem var
<orhanenginokay> ram kullanımı nasıl
<pyex> 500 civari
<orhanenginokay> kaç ram var senin pcde
<pyex> 8gb ddr4
<pyex> tek slot
<orhanenginokay> 500 harcaması iyiymiş
<orhanenginokay> 2,64 kullanıyor şuan bende
<pyex> 7. nesil intel
<orhanenginokay> ama onca eklenti çalışıyor
<pyex> kabylake
<orhanenginokay> bende 4. nesil intel var :d
<pyex> iste diyorum ya ubuntu sistemi gereksiz harciyor
<orhanenginokay> eski bir laptopum var
<pyex> ben ubuntu kullanirken o systemd yuzunden makineyi deistirecektim
<pyex> sonra distro deistirdim rahatladim
<orhanenginokay> intel ekran kartın var mı
<orhanenginokay> işlemci içinde
<pyex> var
<pyex> cok guzel gosteriyor
<pyex> hic takilma yok HD 1920*1080
<pyex> oyunlar super
<pyex> filmler sahane
<pyex> cok hizli aciliyor
<orhanenginokay> filmler bendede iyiydi
<orhanenginokay> sorun yok o caodekle alakalı ztn
<orhanenginokay> codec*
<pyex> hepsi integre edilmis zaten
<pyex> ilave hic bir sey yapmiyorum
<pyex> driver surucusu derdi yok
<pyex> :D
<orhanenginokay> intelin hangi grafik yongası var işlemcinde
<pyex> intel hd 630 olmasi lazim
<pyex> openGL li
<orhanenginokay> bende 4600 var
<pyex> sana bisey diyimmi
<orhanenginokay> evet
<pyex> 4600 harici saniyorum oylemi?
<orhanenginokay> yok
<orhanenginokay> işlemci içinde
<orhanenginokay> 4. nesilde
<pyex> 4. nesilin anladim
<pyex> 460 olacak o
<pyex> 630 suanki
<orhanenginokay> bende msi stealth pro var
<orhanenginokay> nvdia ekran kartım yandı
<orhanenginokay> tamir gönderemedim pcyi
<pyex> bendede yandi
<orhanenginokay> kargoda haşat ederler diye
<pyex> garantiden parasini aldim
<pyex> 3bin TL
<orhanenginokay> aranti geçmişti
<pyex> dostum bak
<pyex> sistem ariyosan
<pyex> oncelikle islemcin iyi olacak
<pyex> onun icinde intelin en ust modeli tercih edeceksin, grafik yongali
<orhanenginokay> donanım konusunda iyiymdir ^^
<pyex> ekran karti para tuzagi
<orhanenginokay> gerek yok pek iç ekran kartına
<orhanenginokay> harici daha iyi bana göre
<pyex> guzel bi sogutucu aldinmi ekranida islemciyi tek hamlede sogutur
<pyex> kararli sekilde
<pyex> bi anakart bide ram kafi
<pyex> bide kalite bi power suply
<pyex> bitti
<orhanenginokay> powersupplyönemli evet
<orhanenginokay> ramde önemli
<pyex> bide 250gb ssd tadindan yenmez
<orhanenginokay> cl 14 3200 lük bir ram kaldı diğerleri cl15 ve üzeri
<orhanenginokay> m2ssd gerek
<pyex> elinde bide linux usb olsun, olay bitti :D
<orhanenginokay> ama 250 yeter
<pyex> ben yazilim ve bilgisayar veya matematik bilgisayar bolumu icin sınavlara girecem
<pyex> linuxu kullanmamdaki sebep, pythonu cok verimli kullanabilmem
<orhanenginokay> hadi hayırlısı bakalım
<pyex> ve mantik yurutebilmem
<orhanenginokay> güzelmiş
<pyex> programlama bilgin varmı?
<pyex> lakin linuxta farkinda olmadan programci oluyorsun :D
<orhanenginokay> az çok öyle elzem yeteneklerim yok
<pyex> windows ta sıradan birisin.
<pyex> programcı olsanda herseye mudahale edemiyosun
<pyex> win de hersey icin program cikartiyolar
<orhanenginokay> ahahah
<orhanenginokay> doğru
<orhanenginokay> ama codeblock kullanırdım
<orhanenginokay> burdada var
<orhanenginokay> miss gibi
<pyex> softpedia.com da en basit sey icin bile programlama var
<pyex> saka gibi
<pyex> hersey ucretli, sicsan para isteyecekler
<orhanenginokay> ama mesela linuxta bazı video edit programalrı paralı
<pyex> terminalde herseyi 1 kac sihirli kelime ile yaparsin
<orhanenginokay> ne kadar başka distroya geç
<orhanenginokay> ona ihtiyacın varsa para verecen
<pyex> terminalde
<pyex> komutlari biliyosun dimi
<pyex> cd, rm gibi seyleri?
<pyex> sana bi kac tüyo vereyim
<orhanenginokay> virkitap alllllllldım komutla ilgili
<orhanenginokay> oradan bakıyorum
<pyex> alt+f2 ile direk program ismini azip calistir
<orhanenginokay> aynen biliyorum
<pyex> alt+f3 sana menuyu gosterir
<pyex> ctrl+alt+d desktop ortamina gonderir
<pyex> windowsda win+d dir
<orhanenginokay> alt f3 çalışmadı bende :d
<pyex> alt+f2 ?
<orhanenginokay> oçalışıyor ztn
<pyex> tamam
<pyex> bunlar cok onemli
<pyex> simdi
<orhanenginokay> 240sayfalık komut kitabı var ztn
<orhanenginokay> 6 tanade yabancı linux ebook u var
<orhanenginokay> bakalım
<pyex> sen bi text kopyala ve terminale yapistirmayi dene
<orhanenginokay> yavaş yavaş aceleye ihtiacım yok
<pyex> nasil yaparsin?
<pyex> windowsta ctrl+v dir
<orhanenginokay> çok basit kopyalayıp sağ tıkla yapıştır diyorumyada sürüklüyorum
<pyex> ctrl+c ve ctrl+v
<orhanenginokay> ctrl c burdada geçerli denenebilir
<pyex> iste oyle olmuyor
<pyex> bi dene
<pyex> sana puf noktalar vericem
<pyex> terminale paste yapmani istiyorum
<pyex> nasil yapiyorsun?
<orhanenginokay> herhangi bir metni kopyaladıktan sonra
<pyex> evet
<pyex> ctrl+c den sonra?
<orhanenginokay> terminal sayfasına sap tıklayıp yapış diyince olmuyor mu
<pyex> oluyor ama rotarli oluyor
<pyex> ctrl+v calismiyor deilmi?
<orhanenginokay> rotar?
<pyex> uzun yoldan
<orhanenginokay> evet şapka v geliyor
<pyex> iste bunlari bildigin zaman
<pyex> linuxu seveceksin
<pyex> simdi sana sunu yapmani istiyorum
<pyex> clipboardta kopyalanmis metni, terminalde ctrl+alt+v yapip yapistir bakalim
<pyex> :D
<orhanenginokay> shift ctrl v imiş
<pyex> evet
<orhanenginokay> şimdilik ben kaçmalıyım
<pyex> tamam
<orhanenginokay> isoyu indiridim yarın sanal makineden bakıcam
<orhanenginokay> ısınırsam yüklerim dediğim gibi
<pyex> bide terminalde klasorlere gecerken
<pyex> bosluk olanlari "new folder" gibi
<pyex> boslugun onune prefix olarak escape squence karakteri olan ters taksim yani backslash kullanıyorsun
<pyex> tab islevi otomatik koyar lakin
<pyex> sen tabsiz yaptiginda bunu unutma
<orhanenginokay> bakalım ^^
<pyex> new\ folder gibi
<orhanenginokay> o kadar detay için zamanA İHTİYAÇ VAR
<pyex> ben python cuyum detay onemli
<pyex> :D
<orhanenginokay> KALDIKİ ÖYLE AYRI YAZILMIŞ KLASÖR İSİMLERİNİ DİREK TERMİNAL TANIYOR PEK GEREK KALMIYOR
<orhanenginokay> sorry caps
<pyex> bazi zamanlar baska yerden kopyalarsan
<pyex> \ olmadan kopyalarsin
<pyex> aklinda bulunsun
<pyex> windowsta ki gibi deil
<orhanenginokay> pek gerekmedikçe boşluk koymama klasöre önemli bir proje flnsa
<orhanenginokay> alt çizgi koyarım hep
<pyex> mesela torrent indirdin
<orhanenginokay> çünkü webe yüklerken sıkıntı olurdu eskiden
<pyex> bosluklu klasör yakaladin
<pyex> ozaman unutma
<pyex> cok hata yapiliyor bu yuzden
<orhanenginokay> bakalım
<orhanenginokay> iyi geceler diliyorum
<pyex> bendede bir suru linux ve python kitabi var
<pyex> basladim
<pyex> eksiklerimi gidericem
<orhanenginokay> ^^
<pyex> yarin gelirim
<pyex> gelirsen konusuruz
<orhanenginokay> ok
<pyex> iyi geceler
<orhanenginokay> iyi geceler
<mhb> linux kizları var mı?
<pyex> var
<mhb> nerede?
<pyex> burada
<mhb> Allah Allah, pyex kadın mısınız?
<pyex> sen ne amacli kiz ariyorsun?
<mhb> sadece meraklı
#ubuntu-tr 2019-09-18
<krwlng> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2019-09-20
<kLv72567> selamlar
